# Official Redd to Portland Rumor (merged)



## ProudBFan

1080 The Fan just reported, in a very "breaking news" sort of way, that the Blazers and Bucks are in "heavy negotiations" regarding the rumored Redd + Van Horn / Shareef + 1 deal. I know I'm breaking my self-imposed moratorium WRT the Blazers, but they sounded like they fully expect some big announcement soon... which would put the deal way past the speculation stage which is what I was trying to avoid getting caught up in yesterday.

I'm thoroughly excited about this and hope with every fiber of my being that this one pans out.

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

did they say when it could go down?


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Nope, just that they're staying on top of it and would break in with updates as they happen. If you can get to a radio, you might want to.

PBF


----------



## mixum

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

dont be suprised if we get Mason instead of redd!


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

No offense, PBF, but judging from the posts here the Fan's track record is something less than stellar. Couple that with KATU saying they had "heard something" about talks with the Bucks and I wonder whether they aren't just repeating what they saw on the news last night.

Not trying to be a downer, just don't want to get the hopes up too much.


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

just listened to 1080 they just said we are the front runner, they didnt sound like that it was too hot.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I'd rather us go after Ray Allen, but I'd be happy to see us get Redd too. I'm just a little worried about Redd signing elsewhere this offseason.


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ht...niglance23.html


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



yakbladder said:


> No offense, PBF, but judging from the posts here the Fan's track record is something less than stellar. Couple that with KATU saying they had "heard something" about talks with the Bucks and I wonder whether they aren't just repeating what they saw on the news last night.
> 
> Not trying to be a downer, just don't want to get the hopes up too much.


Believe me, I'm well aware of The Fan's rep here... I happen to share that opinion of them. However, the vibe I got from this was different than I've gotten from any of their recent blurbs. I wouldn't have bothered to start this thread if I felt it was just another case of them crying wolf.

I guess only time will tell...

PBF


----------



## Swoosh

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

The Fan just reported that the talks include MIL wanting SAR, Outlaw, 1st rounder plus $3M for Redd/Van Horn. Sounds good to me, although I would lottery protect the pick for this year since their is still a good chance it would be a lottery pick even with Redd on the team for the remainder of the season. Although I would hate to see Outlaw go, I doubt he will ever reach the level Redd is at now and Redd is still young himself. We also have a glut of SF's, so losing Outlaw wouldn't hurt much. If this deal does go down (which I doubt it will), I sure hope they can get some assurance that Redd will re-sign with us this summer. If he were to leave as a FA in the summer, we would've lost Outlaw and possibly a decent draft pick for nothing. As an added bonus, KVH's deal expires next year, so that may be another decent chip to have around the trading deadline next year.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'd rather us go after Ray Allen, but I'd be happy to see us get Redd too. I'm just a little worried about Redd signing elsewhere this offseason.


I think the only danger of that happening is if Cleveland doesn't re-sign Big Z (which would put them below the cap, IIRC). That's the only way they'll have more $ to throw at Redd than we would, due to us having Bird rights to him (if the trade goes down). We certainly would be able to throw more $ at Redd than any "over-the-cap" team in the league (which includes all of the "contenders"), and we'd have a nice, young core for Redd to meld with.

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

i hope we keep our lotto pick we could get a pg or pf/c!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

as long as it's not this years pick (or at least 10 protected) I'd be for it. 

Partly so Outlaw could get some minutes. 

however, I think this could just be a ratings ploy by the idiots at the fan.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Swoosh said:


> The Fan just reported that the talks include MIL wanting SAR, Outlaw, 1st rounder plus $3M for Redd/Van Horn. Sounds good to me, although I would lottery protect the pick for this year since their is still a good chance it would be a lottery pick even with Redd on the team for the remainder of the season. Although I would hate to see Outlaw go, I doubt he will ever reach the level Redd is at now and Redd is still young himself. We also have a glut of SF's, so losing Outlaw wouldn't hurt much. If this deal does go down (which I doubt it will), I sure hope they can get some assurance that Redd will re-sign with us this summer. If he were to leave as a FA in the summer, we would've lost Outlaw and possibly a decent draft pick for nothing. As an added bonus, KVH's deal expires next year, so that may be another decent chip to have around the trading deadline next year.


I like the way you think, Swoosh. Lotto-protect the pick. And KVH would be a perfect guy to spell Zach at PF for a season before becoming "expiring contract trade bait" at the end of next season. I'm sure Nash has considered the latter, but I sure hope he's considered the former.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Hap said:


> however, I think this could just be a ratings ploy by the idiots at the fan.


If so, they caught me with my guard down this time.

PBF


----------



## Swoosh

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



ProudBFan said:


> I think the only danger of that happening is if Cleveland doesn't re-sign Big Z (which would put them below the cap, IIRC). That's the only way they'll have more $ to throw at Redd than we would, due to us having Bird rights to him (if the trade goes down). We certainly would be able to throw more $ at Redd than any "over-the-cap" team in the league (which includes all of the "contenders"), and we'd have a nice, young core for Redd to meld with.
> 
> PBF


Even if they had the cap room to sign Redd, we would still be able to offer more money according to the current CBA. The team holding the Bird Rights has the ability to sign the player to a 7 year deal, while any other team would be limited to a 6 year max deal. Although, we don't yet know if the new CBA will hold the same advantage to teams holding the Bird Rights. I would hope that they would keep some provision in the new CBA giving the advantage to the team holding those rights. It helps enable smaller market teams to keep their talent in-house rather than lose out to larger market teams.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

A friend just told me that he heard B.Wheeler say that Redd loves Portland. I've never heard that before, but if its true, its good news for us.

I dont want us to trade Outlaw... IMO, the Bucks are asking too much, because of the risk of Redd leaving which ever team acquires him at the end of the year.

I know we can offer Redd the most $$$$ (if we get him), but I get the impression that $$$ isnt everything to him and he wants to play where he can win and be happy.


----------



## mixum

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

excellent point HAP

i could see them doing taht for ratings...however its only 1 day taht they would get a spike in ratings which wont amount to much when teh book comes out but i do agree thats something the fan woud pull!


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

One thig we don't know is it a Pick for this year, or next year?

Next years draft has some players that appear to be more legit stars, and Milwaukee would probably want that. Where as if Portland retains Redd their Pick won't likely be so high next year. THen again if Portland loses Redd then their pick next season could be pretty high as well.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

If we do get Redd, I have some faith that Nash is confident we will sign him this offseason, or else I dont think he'd make the move... I HOPE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> A friend just told me that he heard B.Wheeler say that Redd loves Portland. I've never heard that before, but if its true, its good news for us.
> 
> I dont want us to trade Outlaw... IMO, the Bucks are asking too much, because of the risk of Redd leaving which ever team acquires him at the end of the year.
> 
> I know we can offer Redd the most $$$$ (if we get him), but I get the impression that $$$ isnt everything to him and he wants to play where he can win and be happy.



speaking of being happy..here's Hap's politically incorrect song of the day:



> If You Wanna Be Happy
> Jimmy Soul
> 
> If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
> Never make a pretty woman your wife
> So for my personal point of view
> Get an ugly girl to marry you
> 
> A pretty woman makes her husband look small
> And very often causes his downfall
> As soon as he married her and then she starts
> To do the things that will break his heart
> 
> But if you make an ugly woman your wife
> A-you'll be happy for the rest of your life
> An ug-a-ly woman cooks meals on time
> And she'll always give you peace of mind
> 
> If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
> Never make a pretty woman your wife
> So for my personal point of view
> Get an ugly girl to marry you
> 
> Don't let your friends say you have no taste
> Go ahead and marry anyway
> Though her face is ugly, her eyes don't match
> Take it from me, she's a better catch
> 
> If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
> Never make a pretty woman your wife
> So for my personal point of view
> Get an ugly girl to marry you
> 
> Spoken:
> _Say man!
> Hey baby!
> I saw your wife the other day!
> Yeah?
> Yeah, an' she's ug-leeee!
> Yeah, she's ugly, but she sure can cook, baby!
> Yeah, alright!_
> 
> If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
> Never make a pretty woman your wife
> So for my personal point of view
> Get an ugly girl to marry you


----------



## Ukrainefan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I would offer them SAR plus Darius Miles, rather than SAR plus pick plus outlaw. If they throw in the expiring contract of Daniel Santiago, this will work moneywise.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

If this deal goes down as described (Redd + Van Horn / Shareef + 1 + pick + $), I will personally dance naked through this forum with a paper bag on my head singing "I Feel Pretty".



PBF


----------



## BBert

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I guess it's just me but I think that is too much to give up. Isn't there something of an assumption that they are interested in trading Redd because they don't think they can keep him? And they want out of Van Horn's contract? If true, aren't the Blazers in more of a power position than Milwaukee?

I think everyone here wants Redd on the Blazers (including me). I would love for a deal like this to go down, but without trading Outlaw. 

Honestly, I'd rather give up the lottery pick than lose Outlaw at this time. Less risky. It seems like every team that wants to trade with Portland wants him, and for good reason. There is a good chance he will turn into something special. Don't forget, he's an inexperienced 19 year old who has already made huge progress in just one year out of high school. This kid will develop a smooth shot, play Pippenesque defense, block shots and sky above the backboard.

I'd be happy if we could get Redd but keep Miles, Outlaw, Telfair, Zach, and Pryzbilla (and Ha -- gotta keep Ha). The rest are fair game.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Do you guys realize how many times VanHorn has been traded? Do you also realize that he seriously contemplated retiring after the last trade? The guy has been kicked around so much that he may just decide to hang 'em up if he gets traded to Portland.

Just a word of caution . . .


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



ProudBFan said:


> If this deal goes down as described (Redd + Van Horn / Shareef + 1 + pick + $), I will personally dance naked through this forum with a paper bag on my head singing "I Feel Pretty".
> 
> 
> 
> PBF


so...what exactly will you be doing different from your normal daily routine?

(sorry pbf..you set yourself up for that..)


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I think if your Nash at this point you pull the trigger regardless if you know you can sign him or not. I think it's one of thos gambles a team in Portland position absolutely has to take.

Even if Redd walks teh organization would have tried and no-one can fault them for that. IF they don't pull the trigger, people will gripe that the team didn't try hard enough to bring in a good player.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Hap said:


> so...what exactly will you be doing different from your normal daily routine?
> 
> (sorry pbf..you set yourself up for that..)


Wearing the bag.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



ProudBFan said:


> If this deal goes down as described (Redd + Van Horn / Shareef + 1 + pick + $), I will personally dance naked through this forum with a paper bag on my head singing "I Feel Pretty".
> 
> 
> 
> PBF


I'll be sure to bring my camera! That'd make a great avatar!


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php#1109171672


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

So......

If this deal goes down as stated - does Nash's reputation go from Goat to Hero in one motion? Or do wins have to be immediate for some of you???

I say "hero" status. He will have done what MOST could not do - in two years time turn this team around from Jail Blazers to "Redd Hott & RRollin'!!!!


----------



## chris_in_pdx

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I would say that this would be a good move for Nash, but I'm not ready to annoint him God-status yet. Van Horn is still a pretty good size stiff, and Redd scores, but that's about it. His defense and passing abilities are suspect at best. I would give this potential trade a B-, with extra credit definately available in the future.


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I'd love it if we could find a way to keep Outlaw(offer another draft pick maybe, or Khryapa). I think that kids gonna be good. However, I hope this goes down anyways. Redd alone turns this team into a playoff team when combined with our other pieces (though it might be too late this yar, next year I have no doubt). Of course, thats assuming we can resign him.


----------



## mook

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

renting Van Horn for the year is mere icing. if we have to, I don't mind trading Outlaw, SAR and the first round pick. lotto protecting for this season makes some sense, though.


----------



## Kmurph

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Man this is a big risk for POR if it goes through...

Guys, CLE WILL have the money to go after Redd, if they let Wagner, Diop, McInnis, Traylor and Harris all walk...THEN they have to come to an agreement with Ilgauskas for $10mil or so, and they will IMO, b\c I don't see the competition for him being that big at his age & at the dollars he is seeking...So CLE resigns Ilgauskas for $10mil or so, and then they have over $11mil to go after Redd.

Yes POR can offer more, but the $$ amount won't be as big as many of you think it will, especially if the new CBA lowers the MAX guaranteed years to 5 or 4. I would assume that means for bird right's teams (getting the extra year...5....other teams 4).

I mean Redd is from CLE, and he has the chance to play with LeBron? You don't turn that down, for a few million dollars....maybe he will take the extra money he can get from POR, but that is an awfully big gamble for POR to take, don't you think?

And you can't base your decision on "Well, he promised he would resign here"...that is the sort of flawed logic that lost CLE Carlos Boozer, remember?

IF MIL is convinced that they won't be able to retain Redd, then the plusses for them are getting out from Van Horn's deal (more cap spcae for this year), & a young potentially exciting player in Travis Outlaw....

But then a 1st rounder?, and most likely a lottery pick this year, and if he walks via FA a DEFINITE lottery pick next year....OUCH...This is the knid of deal that if Redd walks would REALLY hurt POR long term....

If they want a pick, make it conditional....top 15 protect this year, lotto protect next year, top 3 the year after that.

I'd rather keep Outlaw too, but he makes the most sense to trade IMO.....

Monia is not here, and can help POR at SG next year...SF is a ridiculously overloaded position currently...Khryapa is coming off a pretty serious foot injury...Miles is too expensive (if you are rebuilding that is)...and Telfair is off limits (from a POR perspective). 

If I was MIL that is who I would prefer.....Mason & Outlaw...two high flying wing players.....now if Ford can ever come back...go after a big man with the lottery pick (Taft\Boone\Splitter\Bogut\Andriuskevicius)....or via Free agency (Curry, Chandler, Brown, Stromile Swift, Dalembert, A.Walker)or go after a wing player (Joe Johnson, L.Hughes, R.Allen, B.Simmons, M.Jaric)...then they could have a youg exciting team to build from...

Ford - Mason - Outlaw - Str Swift - Curry + Taft off the bench with James\Gadzuric, and they have a future draft pick coming their way.

and I don't buy that FA won't go there...not when you have $12-14 mil to wave in their face...they will go there.

Bottom line...POR doesn't need to throw in a pick...but if they do AT MINIMUMit better be lotto protected in some form for the next two years.


and I still don't think POR is a title contending team WITH Redd......


----------



## kaydow

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

.I would say that this would be a good move for Nash, but I'm not ready to annoint him God-status yet. Van Horn is still a pretty good size stiff, and Redd scores, but that's about it. His defense and passing abilities are suspect at best. I would give this potential trade a B-, with extra credit definately available in the future.

I don't know Chris, a B-?? Michael Redd is everything the Blazers need: a good shooter, a guy who you can run a play at the end of the game for, and a good character guy. You don't hear much about his defense, but it's not bad. The only risk (that I see) is him bolting after the season. However, look how much money Paul Allen through at the Seahawks this last week or so. So you max Redd out and go over the cap, so what? He's worth it!! The way I look at it is, if the Blazers are going to compete for a title, they are at least 1 STAR/STUD player away. Sooner or later, they are going to have to pay a SG big money. All of the other SG's we've talked about (VC, Pierce, Allen, etc.) have some questions or baggage. Whether it's a question of character, shot selection, commitment, toughness, leadership, defense . . . almost every star SG in the league comes with questions/issues. However, Redd appears to be from a different mold. You don't hear him demanding trades, putting down his team or the organization. He hasn't been caught up in any off the court drama--he's kept his nose clean. He's a guy the community could really embrace, and a guy you can market. I'm not saying he's a better player than a VC or a Pierce, but the total package looks too good to pass on. GET HIM HERE!!!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I really think that if he came here and played with Randolph, Miles and Telfair for the rest of the season, he would really want to stay.

For one, the team should improve greatly, and win a lot more games - something he is surely looking for... additionally, something Portland can offer that Cleveland can't is for Redd to be the primary perimeter threat.

In Cleveland, he would be forever in Lebron's shadow. In Portland, if he continues to improve, he could end up being the main offensive weapon with a lot of help from Randolph, Miles and Telfair...

If the team also makes it a priority to get one of the premier coaching candidates ASAP to commit to Portland - e.g. fire Mo and pick up Saunders STAT, I think that would have a big influence on showing Redd that the team is serious about moving forward to contender status.

Combined with his apparent affinity for Drexler and possibly the city of Portland, and hey... he might just absolutely love it. Personally, I've lived in Cleveland and Portland and boy - there's no comparison.


----------



## mook

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



> and I still don't think POR is a title contending team WITH Redd......


I agreed with you up to that point. I think they could be a title contending team, depending on how Redd, Randolph, Telfair, Miles, Khryapa, Monia and Joel all develop. if none of them take their game above the level they are at now, then no, we won't be a title contender. 

but that's seven guys who probably haven't reached their potential yet, and may not for another year or two. seven guys is a ton of cumulative upside. most teams who field that much "potential" players aren't playoff teams, but we likely would be. 

will they definitely be a contender in two or three seasons? no. but I like our chances.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

If Nash re-signs Redd in the offseason, then I would give him the props. 

The way I see it, we have a smaller chance of re-signing SAR in the offseason than Redd, due to the logjam we have at PF. Sure Redd could still go to the Cavs, but I think Outlaw and a pick (hopefully lottery protected) is worth the risk. Nash hopefully would get a feel for how Redd views portland before pulling the trigger. I hope it works out - we need to take a chance or we could be stuck in mediocrity for some time. 

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## mixum

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Jeff robertson just emailed me and says he thinks it goes down!!!

Heres what he said when i asked him if he thought there was anyone else we might go after!!!

No, I don't see any other possibilities than Redd. *The Blazers need a 
shooting guard and that's it. *No reason to make a deal for any other 
position player unless you are trying to acquire assets to trade in the 
offseason. *The problem for Portland of course is that the draft does not 
really have the shooting guard Portland is looking for. *Maybe McCants out 
of UNC but he's a little short and I don't see the free agents really any 
better. *If the blazers give up Outlaw and a first round pick as is being 
reported it makes a lot of sense for Milwaukee, but that's the rub for 
Portland. *Do they give up what amounts to 2 first round picks for Redd, a 
guy that they might not resign or will definitely have to overpay to ensure 
they keep him. *If they keep Redd it makes sense, you have Telfair, Redd, 
Miles, Randolph, Pryz, Ratliff, Monia, Khyrapa, Anderson, Patterson, Van 
Horn for a very deep 11 man rotation and only needing another point guard in 
the offseason and a payroll that is around $80-85 million, but one that 
drops $16 million losing KVH the next year and another $18 million losing 
Anderson and Patterson the following year with everyone other than Telfair 
locked up long-term. *Milwaukee gets 2 lottery picks, flexibility for 2 free 
agents to go along with TJ Ford if he does recover. *That's not too bad. *My 
bet is that it gets done, but we'll see, lots could happen.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Kmurph said:


> and I still don't think POR is a title contending team WITH Redd......


Not this year, no...

But in a few years if Telfair pans out, 1 out of 3 of Outlaw, Khryapa, Monia become something special, another big man pans out (Nedzad or Ha) or is acquired, and Przybilla, Randolph, Redd and Miles continue to improve...

Wow, that'd be a ridiculously good team. Definitely a contender... and that's only assuming that half of our prospects turn out to be good and not really looking at trades, free agency, draft, etc.

Nash isn't trying to open up a championship window, yesterday, he's looking down the road and this would be a huge step, moreso than any reasonable deal that I've heard of...


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

i would rather have vk and monia, i hate to lose TO but he was a whitless draft so maybe Nash was just waiting to put in him.

Monia coming will be nice too!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

here's a wrinkle in our suit. Lakers/Bucks trade? 



> The Milwaukee Bucks and Los Angeles Lakers are nearing a deal that would
> send guard Michael Redd, and center Dan Gadzuric to the Lakers for guard
> Sasha Vujacic, forward Luke Walton, and center Chris Mihm.


man, if A: thats what the Bucks get out of Redd, then there's no way in hell we should've offered them a pick + 2 players + 3 million. and B: this is a boooogus trade rumor.


----------



## mook

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

ugh. Redd should be worth a lot more than that. guys under 26 who drop 22 ppg at a 46% clip don't grow on trees.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Hap said:


> here's a wrinkle in our suit. Lakers/Bucks trade?
> 
> man, if A: thats what the Bucks get out of Redd, then there's no way in hell we should've offered them a pick + 2 players + 3 million. and B: this is a boooogus trade rumor.


What the hell do the Lakers want Redd for? They've already hitched their wagon - and hard - to Kobe. I'm betting this one is as bogus as they come.

Unless what's happening is a Por/Mil/LAL 3-way that brings Kobe to Portland?

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

It sure is exciting to wake up to something like this!

But do you guys think it will happen today or tomorrow? If it goes down at all.


----------



## mixum

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

its gotta be bogus...redd+kobe are the same player at the same position...SG! This site is a joke.....theres no way that tarde happens in a thousand years!


----------



## kaydow

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

and I still don't think POR is a title contending team WITH Redd......


Not by himself, but when you add Monya, a healthy Khryapa, a more experienced S. Telfair & Joel P. to the mix, it looks promising. 

Telfair/??
Redd/Monya/DA
Miles/Patterson/Khryapa
Randolph/Van Horn
Pryz/Ratliff

That's a pretty good nuclous. Max out Redd, let Damon & NVE walk, sign a PG like a Howard Eisley (someone game tested, who is open to being a back-up Someone to play a role similar to what Greg Anthony did as a Blazer backing up Damon and playing big minutes some nights) I'd take my chances with that line-up. And no, I'm not worried about throwing Telfair into the fire. He might not be ready to go deep into the playoffs next season, but 2 years from now, he'll be ready.


----------



## hoojacks

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



mixum said:


> its gotta be bogus...redd+kobe are the same player at the same position...SG! This site is a joke.....theres no way that tarde happens in a thousand years!


I'm not going to begin to say whats wrong with this post.

But anyways, if it does happen (which I doubt it will) then we have a major problem: he'll just bolt in the summer. We have NO ROOM to sign him. And unless we also trade either damon or nick, we'll have no time for bassy. Hmm.
But that being said, I think Redd would do spectacularly in portland.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



TradeShareefNow said:


> I'm not going to begin to say whats wrong with this post.
> 
> But anyways, if it does happen (which I doubt it will) then we have a major problem: he'll just bolt in the summer. We have NO ROOM to sign him. And unless we also trade either damon or nick, we'll have no time for bassy. Hmm.
> But that being said, I think Redd would do spectacularly in portland.


UH, someones confused!

We dont need "room" to sign him.. we'll have his "Bird rights". Have you not read all the other posts about this? guess not.

Damon and NVE contracts are up after this year.. they'll be gone, so there will be PLENTY of room for Bassy.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



TradeShareefNow said:


> But anyways, if it does happen (which I doubt it will) then we have a major problem: he'll just bolt in the summer. We have NO ROOM to sign him.


We don't need room to sign him. We will have Bird's rights and can (under the current Collective Bargaining Agreement) offer him any amount up to and including the maximum salary.

Of course, he still might bolt, but players rarely turn down massive money unless they've got a serious beef with an organization... although didn't McDyess leave Phoenix several years back to go back to Denver in spite of a massive offer from the Suns? 

I think it would be a good risk, assuming we can protect our 1st rounder this year or make it a first rounder next year, instead.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



TradeShareefNow said:


> We have NO ROOM to sign him. And unless we also trade either damon or nick, we'll have no time for bassy. Hmm.


I'm not sure what you mean here...

We would have Redd's Bird rights if we traded for him - allowing us to go over the cap and sign him for more than anyone else. It's not guarantee that he would sign, but we certainly have room.

As for Nick and Damon, they have deals that end after this season. Telfair becomes THE guy after this season and depending on the coaching, could end up stealing a lot more minutes as the season ends.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Talkhard said:


> Do you guys realize how many times VanHorn has been traded? Do you also realize that he seriously contemplated retiring after the last trade? The guy has been kicked around so much that he may just decide to hang 'em up if he gets traded to Portland.
> 
> Just a word of caution . . .



That's kinda what was running through my head when I read the proposed trade. KVH was good in his day, but the guy's already thought about retiring. I wouldn't take the chance. I'd love to get Redd, but at the same time I'd like to keep TO. Does anyone know if the Bucks are specifically asking for Travis?


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

One thing to consider too, Ray Allen is another name that has come up in regards to Cleveland.

There is no certainty of Redd bolting, there are lot's of factors to consider. Bolting from Milwaukee who really is looking stuck where they are, and not likely to get much better, is different than bolting from Portland, not that Portland is much better now, but the pieces are there to be far and away better than Milwuakee in coming years. Plus you have the whol $$$ istuation of the Owner to consider.


----------



## kaydow

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

If the Lakers get Redd for that Garbage, you can't fault Nash. Why would Milwaukie want Sasha, Walton, and Mihm? They want expirings, and want to get rid of KVH, right? This makes me sick to my stomach. On paper, this makes no sense. However, Carter to NJ for garbage made no sense either. But his is worse than that. If the Lakers do get Redd, conspiracy theorist will have a field day. What a joke!!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Who cares about Van Horn?! We're talking about Redd here...

If Van Horn quits then that's just more minutes for the millions of frontcourt players already on the team:

Miles
Khryapa
Patterson
Randolph
Ratliff
Przybilla
Ha

They wouldn't have to pay him next year either thus making it a deal of:

Expiring contract + Redd = Expiring contract + Outlaw...

Who wins that deal?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Here's the real question... if we acquire Redd, does Mo still start Nick and Damon in the backcourt?


:biggrin:


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Actually that's a great point I doubt he could retire and use his Player option for his contract next season.


----------



## theGame

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Man, I hope this deal goes through. Mike Redd is a top five shooting gaurd and is only 25 years old. He probably has the best mid range jumper outside of Rip Hamilton. Telfair and Redd would get us in the playoffs for the next ten years and we are definately a title contender once Miles and Randolph mature. I prey this deal happens cause if we stand pat, its gonna be a long next couple of years.


----------



## hoojacks

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Yeah, sorry, I didn't exactly read the whole post before I opened my trap 

And I never really understood "bird rights." But hey, now I do. Thanks.

Well then, now that I've been shown this light, I must say that I'd feel better about it. KVH doesn't excite me, but Redd would get more open looks here than he does in Mil. If Mo uses him right. If.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

On the Lakers-Bucks rumor,

I Looked at the whole website, it looks to me to be a very amateur site and if you read the quikie article the writer is simply specualting based on Rumor that the Lakers are working a 3 for 1 deal, and the Rumor that Redd is out there. That's it basically a fans interpretation of the events out there. 

No links no reference to inside Info, nothing but speculation.


----------



## talman

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I'll keep my fingers crossed and pray to the gods of basketball that this goes down but I'm not counting my chickens before they're hatched. 

The Lakers deal mentioned makes zero sense. Maybe they can send George and a few scrubs to SA for Duncan too!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Ed O said:


> We don't need room to sign him. We will have Bird's rights and can (under the current Collective Bargaining Agreement) offer him any amount up to and including the maximum salary.
> 
> Of course, he still might bolt, but players rarely turn down massive money unless they've got a serious beef with an organization... although didn't McDyess leave Phoenix several years back to go back to Denver in spite of a massive offer from the Suns?
> 
> I think it would be a good risk, assuming we can protect our 1st rounder this year or make it a first rounder next year, instead.
> 
> Ed O.



I thought McDyess left the Suns for Denver, because he wanted to re-join Denver?


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Okay, let's say that this deal does go down as rumored. Does this mean that the coach next year is going to be *George Karl*? Wouldn't it make sense to bring in a coach that your budding superstar likes in a move to get him to stay with you long term? Are there more factors here that we are over looking?

I wouldn't think that Nash would just want to rent Redd for three months only to lose him at the end of the season. I think that if they do trade for him they are also going to nab a coach that he likes and it has been said that George Karl wants to reunite with R. Allen or M. Redd with his new job.

Would that mean that Cheeks is let go with this trade to bring in Karl or does he continue the season. Can Nash let Karl sit on the outside looking in that long? Would Karl be an upgrade over Cheeks? Would you hire Karl to keep Redd?

Just throwing that out there......thoughts?

If it does go down, this trade happens sometime after tonight's game, you still have time to buy chip's and dip fella's! :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

please Nash, get this done. Don't let us down like you did in the VC deal :gopray:


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



MAS RipCity said:


> please Nash, get this done. Don't let us down like you did in the VC deal :gopray:



yah nash, whatever you do, don't agree to a trade and then have the other team back out so you get all the blame..please nash, don't do that.


----------



## riehldeal

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

this trade would be incredible for the Blazers....in order for Zach to be the type of player he is capable of he needs a big time shooter and Redd is just that while being only 25 yrs old....the fact we would have his "Bird Rights" is huge and makes it worth the risk...

Telfair...Redd...Miles...Randolph...Joel
FA...Monia...Ruben...VK...Ratliff

i like our 1-3 for the future but our frontcourt could use some reinforcements i think...theo's injury problems scare me alittle...and despite Joel's recent strong play, i would prefer to have him as an amazingly productive backup big man (i dont know i just feel that if we have him starting we are kinda settling, but i could be wrong, he has been great this year)...i think we are ONE solid big man away....maybe if VK eventually proves to be as good as he can be then maybe Miles could fetch a nice young center....i dont know, just thinkin out loud here....but this Redd rumor would be amazing....GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



HOWIE said:


> Okay, let's say that this deal does go down as rumored. Does this mean that the coach next year is going to be *George Karl*? Wouldn't it make sense to bring in a coach that your budding superstar likes in a move to get him to stay with you long term? Are there more factors here that we are over looking?
> 
> I wouldn't think that Nash would just want to rent Redd for three months only to lose him at the end of the season. I think that if they do trade for him they are also going to nab a coach that he likes and it has been said that George Karl wants to reunite with R. Allen or M. Redd with his new job.
> 
> Would that mean that Cheeks is let go with this trade to bring in Karl or does he continue the season. Can Nash let Karl sit on the outside looking in that long? Would Karl be an upgrade over Cheeks? Would you hire Karl to keep Redd?
> 
> Just throwing that out there......thoughts?
> 
> If it does go down, this trade happens sometime after tonight's game, you still have time to buy chip's and dip fella's! :biggrin:


Umm HOWIE I know you'r busyt with the kid and all, but Karl Signed a multiyear deal with the Nuggets a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



HOWIE said:


> Okay, let's say that this deal does go down as rumored. Does this mean that the coach next year is going to be *George Karl*? Wouldn't it make sense to bring in a coach that your budding superstar likes in a move to get him to stay with you long term? Are there more factors here that we are over looking?
> 
> I wouldn't think that Nash would just want to rent Redd for three months only to lose him at the end of the season. I think that if they do trade for him they are also going to nab a coach that he likes and it has been said that George Karl wants to reunite with R. Allen or M. Redd with his new job.
> 
> Would that mean that Cheeks is let go with this trade to bring in Karl or does he continue the season. Can Nash let Karl sit on the outside looking in that long? Would Karl be an upgrade over Cheeks? Would you hire Karl to keep Redd?
> 
> Just throwing that out there......thoughts?
> 
> If it does go down, this trade happens sometime after tonight's game, you still have time to buy chip's and dip fella's! :biggrin:


you must not be getting enough sleep howie..George Karl coaches Denver...


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



HOWIE said:


> If it does go down, this trade happens sometime after tonight's game, you still have time to buy chip's and dip fella's! :biggrin:


I'd put money on it going down before the game and Shareef not playing for us tonight.

PBF


----------



## Draco

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Howie, Karl is not going to come to portland after only being in Denver half a season.

If Denver hadn't hired Karl the Blazers might have been the front runners.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

HOWIE on the coaches thing,

Do you guys think that having a core of

Miles, Randolph, Redd, Pryz, Telfair, VIktor, Sergey etc...etc...

WOuld that be appealing to Phil Jackson to mold a teamn from?

If Phil came to Portland would redd want to stay?

How would that team do with the triangle offense?


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

The fact that Milwaukee is discussing this terrible trade must mean they know Redd isn't coming back next year.


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



HOWIE said:


> Okay, let's say that this deal does go down as rumored. Does this mean that the coach next year is going to be *George Karl*? Wouldn't it make sense to bring in a coach that your budding superstar likes in a move to get him to stay with you long term? Are there more factors here that we are over looking?
> 
> I wouldn't think that Nash would just want to rent Redd for three months only to lose him at the end of the season. I think that if they do trade for him they are also going to nab a coach that he likes and it has been said that George Karl wants to reunite with R. Allen or M. Redd with his new job.
> 
> Would that mean that Cheeks is let go with this trade to bring in Karl or does he continue the season. Can Nash let Karl sit on the outside looking in that long? Would Karl be an upgrade over Cheeks? Would you hire Karl to keep Redd?
> 
> Just throwing that out there......thoughts?
> 
> If it does go down, this trade happens sometime after tonight's game, you still have time to buy chip's and dip fella's! :biggrin:



Listening to the Jim Rome Show right now and they have this guy name George Karl talking on it, I am such an idiot, but I am your idiot!!!! It sounded good to me at the time!!!!! MY BAD :whoknows:


----------



## mook

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Schilly said:


> HOWIE on the coaches thing,
> 
> If Phil came to Portland would redd want to stay?
> 
> How would that team do with the triangle offense?


not that hot, I'd think. it relies on great passing, especially from the post. our one good passer right now is Telfair, although who really knows with the Russkies. 

maybe Phil could develop these guys, though. it'd be tough for me to have to look at that smug ******* on our sidelines, but if it meant a lot of wins, I could live with it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The fact that Milwaukee is discussing this terrible trade must mean they know Redd isn't coming back next year.


There's been worse.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The fact that Milwaukee is discussing this terrible trade must mean they know Redd isn't coming back next year.


A top 10 pick, a budding sg in Outlaw, and a 20/10 PF in Rahim for Redd and a bad contract in KVH. I think it's perfectly fair. We all know Redd > Rahim, but we are also throwing in alot extra.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I'm putting on my fire retardant underwear...here goes...

Is Michael Redd really that good?

Sure, he's a very good scorer, 23 points per game speaks for itself. A very good shooter with 45% fg percentage and 40% 3pt. But that's pretty much all he does. 

His defense is average. He doesn't rebound well, even for his position. (18th for shooting guards) He doesn't pass (25th for shooting guards) His field goal attempts per assist is right up there (down there?) with Zach Randolph.

Many people on this board thrash Zach Randolph mercilessly because he doesn't pass and doesn't play defense. Why is Michael Redd any different? 

I know, he's a HUGE improvement over our current 2 guard situation. Top 10 SG for sure, borderline top 5...probably a top 30-35 player overall. And to get good value out of Rahim is important. He would help us win a few more games this year and hopefully, we'd be in prime position to re-sign him or sign and trade him for good value down the road. I realize all of that. But to give up a lottery pick (could be top 8 or so) and Travis Outlaw for a shot happy 2 guard who doesn't play defense or pass...is that really THAT great a move?

Bring on the flames...


----------



## yakbladder

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



ProudBFan said:


> I'd put money on it going down before the game and Shareef not playing for us tonight.
> 
> PBF


I'd think Shareef would almost certainly HAVE to play in order to prove that his arm just doesn't dangle at his side anymore.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The fact that Milwaukee is discussing this terrible trade must mean they know Redd isn't coming back next year.


Of course if you're Milwaukee you don't do it unless you think that is the case... but if it is, think of the benefits for Milwaukee.

They get massive cap room for the summer (15-20 mil?) to throw at multiple big name free agents. They get a first round draft pick either this year or next in addition to their own picks. They get Outlaw who could be a real stud at SF and they already have a core of

Ford
Mason
Smith
Gadzuric

to add to...

It's the Denver rebuild. This summer they get a high draft pick, throw money at the top free agents and see what develops. If they can't keep Redd, isn't this the ideal situation? If they like Shareef, they could even try to keep him around for a portion of their capspace...


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



yakbladder said:


> I'd think Shareef would almost certainly HAVE to play in order to prove that his arm just doesn't dangle at his side anymore.


So you still buy into that whole "injury" thing? Remember when I quoted Nash as saying his evaluation period would last 20 games into the season, then presto-changeo, Shareef mysteriously got injured and pulled from the lineup minutes before game #21 (during warmups, no less, which suprised even him at the time)?

Shareef's arm is just fine. If the Blazers and the Bucks are nearing completion on a deal, chances are the Bucks have already given Shareef a physical.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Fork said:


> But to give up a lottery pick (could be top 8 or so) and Travis Outlaw for a shot happy 2 guard who doesn't play defense or pass...is that really THAT great a move?
> 
> Bring on the flames...


Doesn't play defense? I dunno, I haven't watched him enough to disput that, but so much of defense comes down to effort and coaching. If whoever is coaching this team in the next few years can't get hard working players like Zach and Redd to committ to improving their defense, that would be pretty sad. As for the passing - give the kid a chance to have some people to actually pass the ball to... this year he has Mason and that's it for legit offensive weapons. 

Plus, if you look at the assists numbers of Milwaukee point guards, it looks like they're doing most of the setting up...

You said yourself in your post that he's a top 10 SG... isn't that enough for an expiring contract and two late 1st rounders? I think so.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Doesn't play defense? I dunno, I haven't watched
> You said yourself in your post that he's a top 10 SG... isn't that enough for an expiring contract and two late 1st rounders? I think so.


If he doesn't leave.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



MAS RipCity said:


> A top 10 pick, a budding sg in Outlaw, and a 20/10 PF in Rahim for Redd and a bad contract in KVH. I think it's perfectly fair. We all know Redd > Rahim, but we are also throwing in alot extra.


You can look it at that way, or you can take a more realistic approach: A player who can do nothing but jump in Outlaw, a loser who they may not resign in Rahim, and a #10 pick who could be the next Luke Jackson (last year's #10 pick).

But then again, Outlaw + pick is better than nothing, and they could resign Abdur Rahim for cheap. Which has to be their reasoning right now.


----------



## theGame

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Fork said:


> I'm putting on my fire retardant underwear...here goes...
> 
> Many people on this board thrash Zach Randolph mercilessly because he doesn't pass and doesn't play defense. Why is Michael Redd any different?


We need to get this guy and he is that good. Even though he might not pass much, with telfair running the point there will be plenty of assists to go around. ZBo in the post and Redd on the perimeter with Telfair droppin' dimes.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You can look it at that way, or you can take a more realistic approach: A player who can do nothing but jump in Outlaw, a loser who they may not resign in Rahim, and a #10 pick who could be the next Luke Jackson (last year's #10 pick).
> 
> But then again, Outlaw + pick is better than nothing, and they could resign Abdur Rahim for cheap. Which has to be their reasoning right now.


how do you know that Outlaw can only "jump"? are you in with the practices, where they say he's (by far) the best shooter on the team?

Because I wasn't aware that Jimmy Lynam posts on the board.


----------



## mook

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



> Is Michael Redd really that good?


it's a valid question, but before you pass too much judgment on him, you have to remember a few things:

1. it's only his second year as a starter. he's still learning. nearly every good NBA player enters the league doing only one or two things really well, and then learns the rest. Redd's calling card is clearly shooting. which leads us to: 

2. every season his assist numbers and his defense have improved

3. who does he have that he can pass to? he's not exactly surrounded by guys who make you say, "Sure, I can shoot at 45%, but I'm sure this other guy can do better."


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You can look it at that way, or you can take a more realistic approach: A player who can do nothing but jump in Outlaw, a loser who they may not resign in Rahim, and a #10 pick who could be the next Luke Jackson (last year's #10 pick).
> 
> But then again, Outlaw + pick is better than nothing, and they could resign Abdur Rahim for cheap. Which has to be their reasoning right now.


I don't think you've seen enough of Outlaw this year. His jumper is very nice. They way he elevates on it, is just nasty. Very good form and it's been droppin for him as well.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Fork said:


> If he doesn't leave.


If it wasn't a possibility, there wouldn't even be a trade discussion, so there ya go...

Sometimes you just have to go for it. Worst case scenario, Redd leaves for nothing (no S&T) and you've essentially traded Outlaw and a pick for another expiring contract in Van Horn.

Obviously, it's bad, but the positives are that you have Van Horn to shop next season to make up some of the difference - perhaps you can net another prospect or pick. Additionally, Outlaw being gone frees up time to play other prospects who play his position (Monia, Khryapa) and perhaps one of them ends up better for the team anyway and you find out that much faster.

Any scenario where he gets signed up long term is an awesome one.

Looking at the worst case scenario vs. best case scenario, to me, it's a no brainer. You gotta go for it, unless you're hearing from Redd's agent that he hates the Blazers and there's no way he'd re-sign.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



MAS RipCity said:


> I don't think you've seen enough of Outlaw this year. His jumper is very nice. They way he elevates on it, is just nasty. Very good form and it's been droppin for him as well.


At best, he can be the next DeShawn Stevenson, IMO. It may be too early to judge, but only time will tell.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You can look it at that way, or you can take a more realistic approach: A player who can do nothing but jump in Outlaw, a loser who they may not resign in Rahim, and a #10 pick who could be the next Luke Jackson (last year's #10 pick).
> 
> But then again, Outlaw + pick is better than nothing, and they could resign Abdur Rahim for cheap. Which has to be their reasoning right now.


If we as a forum were making it up I could perceive your attitude about it, but since we aren't the ones who madi it up why do you feel the need to bring us down by calling the deal stupid and basically insulting us as a fan base?


----------



## BBert

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



You said yourself in your post that he's a top 10 SG... isn't that enough for an expiring contract and two late 1st rounders? I think so.[/QUOTE said:


> Two late first rounders?
> 
> The Blazers will be in the lottery no matter what they do.
> 
> Travis is only 19 years old (correct me if I'm mistaken). Where would he go in the draft if he were coming out this year, at his current level of development? Probably higher than the Blazers will be picking.
> 
> I don't think Nash will trade him. At least I hope not.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I think most people are undervaluing Outlaw, I like him much more for the Future then Darius, he hes the right atitude.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



theWanker said:


> it's a valid question, but before you pass too much judgment on him, you have to remember a few things:
> 
> 1. it's only his second year as a starter. he's still learning. nearly every good NBA player enters the league doing only one or two things really well, and then learns the rest. Redd's calling card is clearly shooting. which leads us to:
> 
> 2. every season his assist numbers and his defense have improved
> 
> 3. who does he have that he can pass to? he's not exactly surrounded by guys who make you say, "Sure, I can shoot at 45%, but I'm sure this other guy can do better."


Those are valid points. 

But the same points can be made for Zach Randolph. Yet, fans don't seem willing/able to see it that way. Zach has become a scapegoat because of his perceived shortcomings (despite the fact that he's younger than Redd) 

Won't the same happen for Michael Redd? Won't he just be seen as a flawed, not quite superstar? 

I'd be the first to admit that Redd is physically much better than Randolph, making his improvement more likely. And I probably would be very happy if this deal went down. I'm just not sure I'm as giddy as some people here. We'll see.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> At best, he can be the next DeShawn Stevenson, IMO. It may be too early to judge, but only time will tell.


What a definitive, well thought out statement.

At best he's gonna be pretty crappy - well uhhh, it's to early to say that - but uhhh, maybe I'll be right.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> At best, he can be the next DeShawn Stevenson, IMO. It may be too early to judge, but only time will tell.


your IMO really doesn't matter, because you don't spend time with him, you don't watch him, and you aren't a scout.

And before you go off on the "well, you blazer fans don't like it when someone tells you something you don't agree with" tangent..we've heard that song and dance before. And it's always from people who say things just to ruffle the feathers. So save yourself the time.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

A future of 

Telfair
Redd
Miles
Randolph
Przybilla

is pretty nice. Mix in guys like 

Monya
Khryapa
Ratliff
Patterson
and a coach that can actually coach and maybe, just maybe I see a light at the end of the tunnel.


By the way I like Outlaw more than Miles too.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Bert said:


> Two late first rounders?
> 
> The Blazers will be in the lottery no matter what they do.
> 
> Travis is only 19 years old (correct me if I'm mistaken). Where would he go in the draft if he were coming out this year, at his current level of development? Probably higher than the Blazers will be picking.
> 
> I don't think Nash will trade him. At least I hope not.


I was going under the assumption that they would lottery protect the pick this year, or just give away next year's pick. I think if they're offering an unprotected pick this year, it's getting to be a steaper deal.

Sure Outlaw is a great prospect, but you can't just offer crap and get something great. Shareef is a great player, but he's in this deal as cap fodder, not the future of the team. There has to be something in there besides capspace to make it work - so some combination of draft picks and prospects need to be thrown in to seal the deal.

Maybe Khryapa goes instead? Would that be better? Hard to say...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Also, if Redd comes over the Blazers and Randolph and Miles get back into the starting lineup the Blazers pick this year could end up falling out of the lottery...

Perhaps they could even make the playoffs.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

I'd rather trade Zack for Redd.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The fact that Milwaukee is discussing this terrible trade must mean they know Redd isn't coming back next year.


I think it just might be the other way around. Maybe Redd wants to come back for a max contract but Milwaukee (correctly) doesn't think he'll be worth it. A max contract is what it will take to re-sign Redd, so Milwaukee might as well use him to dump Keith Van Horn and get a couple of prospects. As long as they get a first-round pick, this trade really isn't that bad.

If Portland re-signs Redd after making this trade, and Zach Randolph is healthy next year, they will make the playoffs next year. Long term, who knows whether it would be a good idea or not.

And you should know better than to say on this board that you don't have a high opinion of one of Portland's prospects. Every single one of them will be an All-Star. So piss up a rope and quit trolling.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I'd rather trade Zack for Redd.


Impossible to do. Zachs contract status makes it so either the other team would have to be at least 7mil under the cap, or around 80mil in contracts from each side would have to be exchanged.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I'd rather trade Zack for Redd.


As I understand it, that's impossible right now...

Even if it were possible it would be scary as hell to hedge the future on two unrestricted free agents (Redd, Rahim).


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I'd rather trade Zack for Redd.




As it's been explained more than 1000000000000000000000 times, zach can't be traded to Milwaukee.


----------



## STOMP

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> At best, he (TO) can be the next DeShawn Stevenson, IMO.


He's a full size larger then Deshawn, and has much more athletism... while we're all entitled to an opinion, this one of yours seems pretty silly (IMO) given this and how little we've seen Travis play. How good was McGrady in his 2nd year? It takes time for most high schoolers to fill out and adjust to competing against men. Travis is coming from a small town in Mississippi where he played center... his wing/guard skills are still a work on progress and should be given time to develope them. I know for myself, new skills usually become part of my game a good year after I start working on them. 

Anyhoo, I'd rather see them move Khryapa then Outlaw in a Redd trade. At this point, I'd imagine both have about the same sort of trade value, but I think Travis projects better with that mix.

STOMP


----------



## mook

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Fork said:


> Those are valid points.
> 
> But the same points can be made for Zach Randolph. Yet, fans don't seem willing/able to see it that way. Zach has become a scapegoat because of his perceived shortcomings (despite the fact that he's younger than Redd)
> 
> Won't the same happen for Michael Redd? Won't he just be seen as a flawed, not quite superstar?
> 
> I'd be the first to admit that Redd is physically much better than Randolph, making his improvement more likely. And I probably would be very happy if this deal went down. I'm just not sure I'm as giddy as some people here. We'll see.


I happen to like Randolph and think he's got at least as much upside as Redd. if Zach can learn to become a good passer, he could be a dominant post player for the next decade. 

I wouldn't worry too much about fans who hyperventilate over every stumble in the road. Zach isn't Karl Malone. Redd isn't Jordan. doesn't mean they can't be critical pieces to a championship run. 

we had a team of flawed, not quite superstars that got us 12 minutes away from a championship. Detroit actually did win it all with that formula. 

Zach and Redd would give us two top 10 players at their positions. one more guy at that level of quality could push us into a championship window.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



theWanker said:


> I happen to like Randolph and think he's got at least as much upside as Redd. if Zach can learn to become a good passer, he could be a dominant post player for the next decade.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about fans who hyperventilate over every stumble in the road. Zach isn't Karl Malone. Redd isn't Jordan. doesn't mean they can't be critical pieces to a championship run.
> 
> we had a team of flawed, not quite superstars that got us 12 minutes away from a championship. Detroit actually did win it all with that formula.
> 
> Zach and Redd would give us two top 10 players at their positions. one more guy at that level of quality could push us into a championship window.


True. 

Okay, you sold me. 

Bring on Michael Redd.


----------



## Ed O

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Hap said:


> I thought McDyess left the Suns for Denver, because he wanted to re-join Denver?


Yep. That was my point. If Redd REALLY wants to go to Cleveland, it could be like when McDyess turned down a lot of money from Phoenix to go where he really wanted to go.

Ed O.


----------



## BBert

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> I was going under the assumption that they would lottery protect the pick this year, or just give away next year's pick. I think if they're offering an unprotected pick this year, it's getting to be a steaper deal.
> 
> Sure Outlaw is a great prospect, but you can't just offer crap and get something great. Shareef is a great player, but he's in this deal as cap fodder, not the future of the team. There has to be something in there besides capspace to make it work - so some combination of draft picks and prospects need to be thrown in to seal the deal.
> 
> Maybe Khryapa goes instead? Would that be better? Hard to say...



Yeah, I thought you must have assumed a lottery protected pick after I had already posted. 

Can you tell I like Outlaw? I love his attitude, his (reported) work ethic, the high, smooth release on his shot (unblockable -- like Sheed). I like that he's humble in spite of his freakish athleticism. He has the potential to be a great defender with those long arms, and the guy can seriously block shots. I'd rather give up Miles.

Speaking of Khryapa, why not send the Russians? Nobody has seen Monya, and we've barely seen Khryapa, yet I read lots of posts here where some people seem to think these two late draft picks are some kind of saviors. (I did like Khryapa's play in the two games I saw him though.) It's funny people would prefer to keep a late pick they've never seen over a guy with Outlaw's potential (no that's not a dirty word).

You are right of course. Unless you are the Nets apparantly, you have to give value to get quality. We aren't going anywhere without a top shooting guard, and we seem to have an extra athletic SF.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Bert said:


> Can you tell I like Outlaw? I love his attitude, his (reported) work ethic, the high, smooth release on his shot (unblockable -- like Sheed). I like that he's humble in spite of his freakish athleticism. He has the potential to be a great defender with those long arms, and the guy can seriously block shots.


Like you, I think I'd rather give up Khryapa. Do we really need two Russian dudes from the same team on our team? Do they even like each other?

Everything people say about Khryapa, I feel like Outlaw has the potential to (and could already) be better at, e.g. shooting and defense.

I think the attractive thing about Khryapa is that he seems to have the BBall pedigree that Outlaw lacks right now.

Perhaps the deal could get done with Khryapa instead, but perhaps the Bucks, like you and I, like Outlaw's upside a whole lot and won't make the deal without him.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Like you, I think I'd rather give up Khryapa. Do we really need two Russian dudes from the same team on our team? Do they even like each other?


it's been reported they're good friends. And why would we want two guys who have fundementals, and play good hard defense and both speak russian...



> Everything people say about Khryapa, I feel like Outlaw has the potential to (and could already) be better at, e.g. shooting and defense.


yah he does, but at the same time, Viktor might end up being better. You take the risk of trading one of the 2 (assuming those are the two who are being discussed). 

Maybe the Bucks don't want Viktor. Who knows.



> I think the attractive thing about Khryapa is that he seems to have the BBall pedigree that Outlaw lacks right now.
> 
> Perhaps the deal could get done with Khryapa instead, but perhaps the Bucks, like you and I, like Outlaw's upside a whole lot and won't make the deal without him.


I'd rather they trade a pick instead of a player, but it's really not up to me, of course. I'd rather not trade outlaw, but if the end result is Michael Redd, I'd willing to have Viktor be the "trade off" backup player (as thats what both Serg' and Viktor will be in the near future).


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

well viktor has a dog named segrei and they have won a championship together, monia cant wait to play here with Viktor!


----------



## BBert

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



I think the attractive thing about Khryapa is that he seems to have the BBall pedigree that Outlaw lacks right now.[/QUOTE said:


> Khryapa definitely showed, in his two short stints, that he is a smart, well coached, fundamentally sound basketball player. He seemed unselfish, with a nice shot and good court awareness and passing. I made a point of following him on the court. Dude was not only everywhere, he was in the right place pretty much all the time. Very confident, too. Travis still seems timid and unsure sometimes, and he has a lot still to learn. Maybe we should hire Viktor's coach if we want to see some team ball. :wink:


----------



## Utherhimo

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Bert said:


> Khryapa definitely showed, in his two short stints, that he is a smart, well coached, fundamentally sound basketball player. He seemed unselfish, with a nice shot and good court awareness and passing. I made a point of following him on the court. Dude was not only everywhere, he was in the right place pretty much all the time. Very confident, too. Travis still seems timid and unsure sometimes, and he has a lot still to learn. Maybe we should hire Viktor's coach if we want to see some team ball. :wink:



he isnt even 100% or in game shape, he will be a terror when he is 100% then add Monia oh man we could have some very nice rations.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> So......
> 
> If this deal goes down as stated - does Nash's reputation go from Goat to Hero in one motion? Or do wins have to be immediate for some of you???
> 
> I say "hero" status. He will have done what MOST could not do - in two years time turn this team around from Jail Blazers to "Redd Hott & RRollin'!!!!


Let me ask the reverse question:

If the deal falls apart... if Nash isn't able to make it work out... or if someone else beats us to the punch... does Nash take the hit as an incompetent boob?

PBF


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

Not to be a total naysayer about the odds of this deal happening, but isn't "News" and "1080 The Fan" an oxymoron? Maybe a mod should change the title of this thread to "Breaking Rumors on 1080 The Fan"...except of course that KATU actually broke the rumor yesterday.

Oh well. I still hope it's true, but I'm not holding my breath. :no:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*

First Kidd seemed to be a possability, then Wally, then Carter, now Redd. At some point he needs to get something done.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



mediocre man said:


> First Kidd seemed to be a possability, then Wally, then Carter, now Redd. At some point he needs to get something done.


I hear that Wesley Person can be had cheaply.


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Hap said:


> I hear that Wesley Person can be had cheaply.



Ya I'd love Person Hap, but I was talking about players that would be good for the future of the team as well as the present.

Heck there are rumors that Nash could have traded SAR to Seattle for Lewis and Murray at the beginning of the year.


----------



## mixum

*Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*

The more i think about it....the less likley i feel that the deal becomes for several reasons!

1. Redd said last night he wants to stay a buck and they want him to resign!

2. Nash isnt clever enough!

3. When local media starts reporting this stuff..usually talks are dead and if we see it on espn then its really dead!

4. We are taking a major risk redd will walk!

5. It would have been likely announced by now if it was done.

6. Just dont see the bucks losing Redd.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*

Well, that settles it...

...Redd is OURS!



PBF


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*



mixum said:


> The more i think about it....the less likley i feel that the deal becomes for several reasons!
> 
> 1. Redd said last night he wants to stay a buck and they want him to resign!
> 
> 2. Nash isnt clever enough!
> 
> 3. When local media starts reporting this stuff..usually talks are dead and if we see it on espn then its really dead!
> 
> 4. We are taking a major risk redd will walk!
> 
> 5. It would have been likely announced by now if it was done.
> 
> 6. Just dont see the bucks losing Redd.




Wait a minute. You're telling us that YOU of all people don't feel good about something. Well then that's it I'm convinced.


----------



## mook

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*

well, 1700 views and 120 posts into this thing and we've established the following:

1. Redd is nice.

2. We may or may not get him.

3. It would suck if we don't. 

whew. and my wife tells me this bulletin board is a waste of my time.


----------



## e_blazer1

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*



theWanker said:


> whew. and my wife tells me this bulletin board is a waste of my time.


Ah, tell her to go watch "American Idol". :wink:


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*



e_blazer1 said:


> Ah, tell her to go watch "American Idol". :wink:


Actually Tell her that in reality, Halo isn't an alternate universe that we control


----------



## mook

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*

damn. I thought I'd killed this thread. a 9 page kill is something to be proud of.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*



theWanker said:


> damn. I thought I'd killed this thread. a 9 page kill is something to be proud of.


No you've simply become much like John Canzano, the story instead of the contributor to the discussion.


----------



## mook

*Re: Just more letdown for Blazer fans on herizon im afraid!*

oh, that's a low blow. 

I shall now commence to think up several good arguments on why this simply isn't so, that you are a bold faced liar, and that documents residing in my sock drawer prove that at one time you looked at but did not approve of stamping on a puppy.


----------



## Schilly

Ok I changed the name of the thread I couldn;t stand 1080 getting credit for it.


----------



## mixum

*Its odd there have been no updates on 1080. has anyone heard any new info?*

usually when something is hot a station keeps running it in there updates but all seems to be quiet since there has been nothing posted from KATU or 1080.


----------



## mixum

Is this the calm before ths storm?

Also found this little piece of news!


It is being said that the Bucks are also talking to the Nets about Joe Smith or Brian Skinner with their $4.9MM trade exception. Could it be they are thinking about acquiring another PF? Hmmmm...


----------



## CanJohno

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



ProudBFan said:


> If this deal goes down as described (Redd + Van Horn / Shareef + 1 + pick + $), I will personally dance naked through this forum with a paper bag on my head singing "I Feel Pretty".
> 
> 
> 
> PBF


Post of the year, by PBF!?!?!? :biggrin: 

I think so!

BUT...we're holdin' ya to it! :yes:


----------



## B_&_B

Schilly said:


> Ok I changed the name of the thread I couldn;t stand 1080 getting credit for it.


THANK YOU SCHILLY!!!


----------



## sanfranduck

``I said it all year long and I will say it again -- I am committed to Milwaukee, I want to come back and they have made a commitment to me,'' Redd said. ``They told me they are not going to trade me and I believe that.'' 

Rumors have centered on Redd being traded to the Golden State Warriors for Dale Davis and Mike Dunleavy. 

``I want to retire as a Buck. This is a team that took a chance on me five years ago when they drafted me in the second round and I have flourished, my game has flourished,'' he said. ``I am loyal ... all I know is Milwaukee.''


----------



## mixum

*1510 on milwaukee*

1510 on milwaukee reports its a done deal according to the espn chat forums.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: 1510 on milwaukee*



mixum said:


> 1510 on milwaukee reports its a done deal according to the espn chat forums.


Yeah I picked up on that, but have yet to see anyone in Milwaukee confirm it, simply a guys thinking that's what he heard.


----------



## Dan

*Re: 1510 on milwaukee*



Schilly said:


> Yeah I picked up on that, but have yet to see anyone in Milwaukee confirm it, simply a guys thinking that's what he heard.


which is exactly what makes Olive suck bean dip. It's all trolls saying they heard X and Y and tricking people into believing crap.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: 1510 on milwaukee*



Hap said:


> which is exactly what makes Olive suck bean dip. It's all trolls saying they heard X and Y and tricking people into believing crap.


Yeah that's why I lurk there, and occasionally dangle a rescue line...Ask Utherhimo and CanJohno


----------



## talman

Not to spread rumors like wildfire but on ESPN message boards (don't you have to subscribe to see them??) they are saying:

Portland: KVH and Redd
Mil: SAR, Frahm, rights to Sinanovic, 2nd rounder, and cash.

Take it FWIW.


----------



## CanJohno

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Blazer Ringbearer said:


> What a definitive, well thought out statement.
> 
> At best he's gonna be pretty crappy - well uhhh, it's to early to say that - but uhhh, maybe I'll be right.


 :rofl:


----------



## Dan

talman said:


> Not to spread rumors like wildfire but on ESPN message boards (don't you have to subscribe to see them??) they are saying:
> 
> Portland: KVH and Redd
> Mil: SAR, Frahm, rights to Sinanovic, 2nd rounder, and cash.
> 
> Take it FWIW.


thats absolute highway robbery.


----------



## Schilly

talman said:


> Not to spread rumors like wildfire but on ESPN message boards (don't you have to subscribe to see them??) they are saying:
> 
> Portland: KVH and Redd
> Mil: SAR, Frahm, rights to Sinanovic, 2nd rounder, and cash.
> 
> Take it FWIW.


That's where the one mixum mentioned came from


----------



## Ed O

Hap said:


> thats absolute highway robbery.


No doubt. Frahm *and* Nedzad? Talk about derailing our rebuilding efforts.

In all seriousness, that would be ridiculously nice for Portland and I find it hard to believe it's going to happen that way.

Ed O.


----------



## Swoosh

talman said:


> Not to spread rumors like wildfire but on ESPN message boards (don't you have to subscribe to see them??) they are saying:
> 
> Portland: KVH and Redd
> Mil: SAR, Frahm, rights to Sinanovic, 2nd rounder, and cash.
> 
> Take it FWIW.


We wish...That sounds much better than giving up Outlaw and a 1st. That's exactly why I don't put much stock in that rumor. Although we can dream, can't we?


----------



## BBert

talman said:


> Not to spread rumors like wildfire but on ESPN message boards (don't you have to subscribe to see them??) they are saying:
> 
> Portland: KVH and Redd
> Mil: SAR, Frahm, rights to Sinanovic, 2nd rounder, and cash.
> 
> Take it FWIW.



Now that's more like it! :biggrin: At least we are on the right side of the highway on this one.

I still don't see Nash giving up SAR, plus TO, plus a lottery pick, plus cash. We should know by now he will not make a trade unless he is happy with it.

Something in between these two would be fair. Like maybe the above made up rumor with our first instead of second rounder.


----------



## Schilly

From a Chad Ford Update this afternoon.



> The hottest rumor gaining steam today has the Bucks sending Michael Redd and Keith Van Horn to the Blazers for Shareef Abdur Rahim, a pick and a prospect (either Sergey Monya or Travis Outlaw depending on who you ask).
> 
> Insider readers first read about this as a hypothetical possibility on Monday in our Michael Redd column.
> 
> From what Insider can gather, it's still hypothetical at this point. A league source told Insider on Wednesday afternoon that there hasn't been a formal trade proposal made by the Blazers. While they may have hinted at something during the All-Star break, they haven't put anything official on the table – yet.


----------



## Dan

Ed O said:


> No doubt. Frahm *and* Nedzad? Talk about derailing our rebuilding efforts.
> 
> In all seriousness, that would be ridiculously nice for Portland and I find it hard to believe it's going to happen that way.
> 
> Ed O.


It's not often Ed and I agree on something. but if this ends up being the trade, I'd almost want to apologize to buck fans..because they're being taken to the cleaners. 

As much as we all like to think that Nedders will be something nice, he might be like Freddy Kammerich...a pipe dream of a pipe dream.


----------



## HOWIE

Wow all these posts and we still don't know what to believe, anyone listening to the 1080 the Fan got anything new to report? I had a cheese sandwich for lunch and it was yummy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan

Latest update from 1080 The Fan is that "Nash won't deny that negotiations with the Bucks are underway".

I'm guessing that he's just playing it cool until all the T's are crossed and all the I's are dotted. Playing it cool like that tells all the other GM's that there's still time for them to bring their best offers to the table. And if that's what's happening, both teams are probably fielding all kinds of offers from a lot of other teams right now trying to get in on the action.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE

ProudBFan said:


> Latest update from 1080 The Fan is that "Nash won't deny that negotiations with the Bucks are underway".
> 
> I'm guessing that he's just playing it cool until all the T's are crossed and all the I's are dotted. Playing it cool like that tells all the other GM's that there's still time for them to bring their best offers to the table. And if that's what's happening, both teams are probably fielding all kinds of offers from a lot of other teams right now trying to get in on the action.
> 
> PBF



OR.....both teams play tonight and Milwaukee wants to see what Rahim can do on the court after his long layoff. If Rahim only plays the first half and looks good, but gets pulled............I'm thinkin a trade has just gone down. :yes:


----------



## BBert

Stop it I can't take it anymore you're killing me!! 

Aahhh!! 

:fire: :krazy: :frenchy: :wait:


----------



## ProudBFan

HOWIE said:


> OR.....both teams play tonight and Milwaukee wants to see what Rahim can do on the court after his long layoff. If Rahim only plays the first half and looks good, but gets pulled............I'm thinkin a trade has just gone down. :yes:


Personally, if Rahim plays at all for us tonight, I'd guess he plays the full game. The Bucks may want to see what kind of condition he's in after his long "recovery". Besides, SAR has never been an "explosive" player. He needs long minutes to build up his line. And if the Bucks aren't yet sold on him, the Blazers will want to give him the time he needs to shine tonight.

I think we'll get a better idea on how real this thing is when they announce the starting lineups tonight.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

Wow. I know it was merged and all (probably a couple of times), but still... this is the longest thread I ever started!

:woot:

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

C.FORD is a guest on ESPN RADIO right now.

Ford thinks that if any big name player gets traded, it will be M.Redd. He says the Bucks are now convinced that Redd wont re-sign with them, so they are shopping him hard. Trail Blazers and T-Wolves are the teams making the biggest offers. Ford thinks that teams are taking a big risk, because he too thinks that Redd will sign with Cleveland this offseason. Redd and Lebron are good friends, and Cleveland is his hometown. Money isnt an issue with Redd, he wants to win. Ford thinks that its a possibility for Cleveland to get Redd via a 3 team deal.


----------



## ProudBFan

This could turn into a Por/Mil/Min 3-way that nets us Szczerbiak. And, frankly, as long as we aren't taking back both Szczerbiak *and* KVH's contracts, I think I'd be okay with that... especially if we get to hang onto Outlaw.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> C.FORD is a guest on ESPN RADIO right now.
> 
> Ford thinks that if any big name player gets traded, it will be M.Redd. He says the Bucks are now convinced that Redd wont re-sign with them, so they are shopping him hard. Trail Blazers and T-Wolves are the teams making the biggest offers. Ford thinks that teams are taking a big risk, because he too thinks that Redd will sign with Cleveland this offseason. Redd and Lebron are good friends, and Cleveland is his hometown. Money isnt an issue with Redd, he wants to win. Ford thinks that its a possibility for Cleveland to get Redd via a 3 team deal.


And don't forget, Nash isn't afraid to pull the trigger on large, multi-team deals.

PBF


----------



## Schilly

I don't think that Milwaukee would be as concerned about Shareefs health as they are about his contract expiring this summer.


----------



## ProudBFan

I would literally give my right nut to be a fly on the wall of the war-room right now. Must be an ultra-exciting (and stressful) time to be a GM.

 

PBF


----------



## Ed O

Schilly said:


> I don't think that Milwaukee would be as concerned about Shareefs health as they are about his contract expiring this summer.


Yep. If they want to keep him long-term, by re-signing him at a reduced rate this Summer, his injury now doesn't really impact that. In fact, if he's hurt much more of the year it might simply make him easier to sign more cheaply.

I can't help but remember that the Bucks made one of the worst trades in the last several years: Ray Allen + a lottery pick (turned into Luke Ridnour I believe) for Desmond Mason and Gary Payton.

Could the Bucks help re-build another Pacific NW team?

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man

ProudBFan said:


> I would literally give my right nut to be a fly on the wall of the war-room right now. Must be an ultra-exciting (and stressful) time to be a GM.
> 
> 
> 
> PBF



I would love for that to happen and come to find out they were all at lunch. LOL

Talk about a bad trade.


----------



## Schilly

ProudBFan said:


> I would literally give my right nut to be a fly on the wall of the war-room right now. Must be an ultra-exciting (and stressful) time to be a GM.
> 
> 
> 
> PBF


Jeesh PBF, first Naked in the streets, now your nut....What next?


----------



## HOWIE

Schilly said:


> Jeesh PBF, first Naked in the streets, now your nut....What next?



Why!!!!! Why would you ask such a question..............SCHILLY!!!!!! :whatever:


----------



## Schilly

HOWIE said:


> Why!!!!! Why would you ask such a question..............SCHILLY!!!!!! :whatever:


I need to know if I should put him on ignore or not.


----------



## CanJohno

talman said:


> Not to spread rumors like wildfire but on ESPN message boards (don't you have to subscribe to see them??) they are saying:
> 
> Portland: KVH and Redd
> Mil: SAR, Frahm, rights to Sinanovic, 2nd rounder, and cash.
> 
> Take it FWIW.


Hot damn, if that happens I hope it's not too late for Nash to be conbsidered "GM of The Year"! Hell, maybe even "...of the decade". :biggrin: Even with the risk of Redd walking.


----------



## ProudBFan

Schilly said:


> Jeesh PBF, first Naked in the streets, now your nut....What next?


Trust me, Schilly... it's nothing compared to what I'll do if we manage to re-sign the guy this summer.

:groucho:

PBF


----------



## CanJohno

Ed O said:


> No doubt. Frahm *and* Nedzad? Talk about derailing our rebuilding efforts.



LoL...STOP GUYS...You're killin' me! :laugh: 

My "Post of The Year" award has changed hands about three times already...in this thread alone.


----------



## sanfranduck

For those of you in Portland and near a radio, any updates from 1080?


----------



## Schilly

Yeah they just sadi we're listening to the Big Suck...whatever that means.


----------



## mediocre man

They say that talks are officially still going on according to sources. ESPN is saying the same thing according to sources. 

That being said I have a couple friends that work close enough to people to hear things and they say to stay tuned.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

The idiots on the fan just said that last summer Redd was in town for some Christian thing and he told a blazers employee that he admires the way paul allen treats his players and would "love" to come here. Like I said, the idiots on the fan are the source here, so who knows...

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## yakbladder

Is everyone just taking Redd's very recent talk about wanting to stay with the Bucks and retire there as rubbish then?

Because if not, that seems to discount the major reason the Bucks would ship him out.


----------



## mediocre man

yakbladder said:


> Is everyone just taking Redd's very recent talk about wanting to stay with the Bucks and retire there as rubbish then?
> 
> Because if not, that seems to discount the major reason the Bucks would ship him out.


I think he and his agent understand that his value goes up if he says those things. 

Also the other major reason to trade him would be that they are trying to sell the team and without Him and KVH next year the price goes down considerably. I mean you're talking about close to 30 million dollars that a new owner wouldn't have to take on.


----------



## sanfranduck

I think there's a bigger reason that Milwaukee might want to trade him. He's going to ask for a max deal this summer, and there's no way he's worth it. Assuming for a second that this deal goes through, do you want Portland giving Redd a max deal? I'm not sure I do. yes, he provides a skill that is very hard to come by (shooting), and yes he'd be the final piece to the "how you build a team puzzle" (1. pass first guard 2. lights out shooter 3. do-all SF 4. low post scorer 5. rebounding/shotblocking big man) for the blazers ... but honestly, I'm not convinced he is a max-deal player. Add that contract to Zbo's, Miles', Ratliff's, not to mention what Telfair might want if he progresses as we hope he will ... you're looking at much more that Portland can pay. 

To me, Redd is hard to gauge. He's certainly not a Duncan/Garnett/Kobe; is he even a Ginobili/Odom?


----------



## lalooska

Maybe Redd is telling the truth about wanting to stay in Milwaukie, and will re-sign with them over the summer for big $$ knowing his team just picked up 2 young guys with potential, as well as a great opportunity to sign Rahim - a big upgrade over KVH.

The Bucks would be a much better team, don't you think?


----------



## yakbladder

sanfranduck said:


> I think there's a bigger reason that Milwaukee might want to trade him. He's going to ask for a max deal this summer, and there's no way he's worth it. Assuming for a second that this deal goes through, do you want Portland giving Redd a max deal? I'm not sure I do. yes, he provides a skill that is very hard to come by (shooting), and yes he'd be the final piece to the "how you build a team puzzle" (1. pass first guard 2. lights out shooter 3. do-all SF 4. low post scorer 5. rebounding/shotblocking big man) for the blazers ... but honestly, I'm not convinced he is a max-deal player. Add that contract to Zbo's, Miles', Ratliff's, not to mention what Telfair might want if he progresses as we hope he will ... you're looking at much more that Portland can pay.
> 
> To me, Redd is hard to gauge. He's certainly not a Duncan/Garnett/Kobe; is he even a Ginobili/Odom?


So you'd be against the trade then? Because if we don't resign him, then we're just tossing away [fill in your favorite filler player(s) here] to rent him for a nearly lost season as it is.

It's funny because Bucks fans (I've read a few posts in other areas) seem to think that Allen (Paul) is still throwing money around left and right without consideration to the bottom line. Obviously they haven't been tracking us too much.


----------



## mediocre man

He is easily Ginobili and Odumb. Plus, I think Miles and Ratliff will come off the books soon. I think when Miles loses his base year penalty then he will be dealt. Ratliff too will be gone before Telfair gets his big raise he hopefully deserves.


----------



## Schilly

yakbladder said:


> Is everyone just taking Redd's very recent talk about wanting to stay with the Bucks and retire there as rubbish then?
> 
> Because if not, that seems to discount the major reason the Bucks would ship him out.


Yes, I am. It's a pretty common thing to be said by players about to be dealt out of fear of losing them to Free Agency. It takes the blame away fromt he player and places it on the team, from a PR perspective.


----------



## yakbladder

Schilly said:


> Yes, I am. It's a pretty common thing to be said by players about to be dealt out of fear of losing them to Free Agency. It takes the blame away fromt he player and places it on the team, from a PR perspective.


Hrmm...well I'm drawing a total blank as to when the last time that was - where a player said they wanted to retire (this early in their career) with a team and then get moved. The only one that comes to mind is Kobe who has already indicated he wanted to retire with the Lakers. Not to put you on the spot, but do you have some examples?


----------



## Ed O

sanfranduck said:


> Add that contract to Zbo's, Miles', Ratliff's, not to mention what Telfair might want if he progresses as we hope he will ... you're looking at much more that Portland can pay.


I think the Blazers can easily afford to pay big money to their starters. What they can NOT do any longer is pay massive money for players that sit on the bench and don't contribute. Derek Anderson/Bonzi Wells were each paid like starters but only one could start. Shawn Kemp, Dale Davis, Arvydas Sabonis, Damon Stoudamire... all of these guys were overpaid considering they weren't consistent starters and they didn't play heavy minutes [insert Kemp joke here]. Ruben Patterson's a guy who was paid well to be a role player on a championship-level squad, but he's overpaid for what he is on the current lousy Blazers team.

Theo's extension looks like it was a mistake to me, but he's still a guy who's capable of altering a game and he is a defensive presence. Zach and Darius got a lot of money, but they're our hope for the future and amongst our best players... if we're not going to spend money on them (and Redd, if we were to get him), who WOULD we spend money on?



> To me, Redd is hard to gauge. He's certainly not a Duncan/Garnett/Kobe; is he even a Ginobili/Odom?


I think he's a borderline all-star as an all-around player, and capable of contributing a lot to a team because of his shooting. I'd put him at the Manu/Odom level.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I just don't buy into him wanting to retire a Buck. And if it's the city he likes, he should give Portland a try. Small market with a stronger fan base and a loaded owner who may be willing to spend big money to keep a guy of his calibur/character around.


----------



## Stepping Razor

Well, John Canzano hates the Redd trade. 

That's certainly a dealbreaker for me. Not.

Perhaps I'll email Nash with a new proposal:
Milwaukee trades Redd, Van Horn
Portland trades SAR, Outlaw, pick, cash, and CANZANO

No tagbacks.

Stepping Razor


----------



## sanfranduck

No, I wouldn't be against the trade at all. I love the trade. I'm against giving Redd a max-deal at the end of the season. 

Who are the guys in the NBA worth a max deal? Without actually stopping to count them, I think there's 10-15. Redd is not in that group. I thought last year that Zach definitely was in that group ... now I'm starting to go back and forth on him. 

Anyhow, I can't think of a player that more addresses what Portland needs than Redd. I just don't like the idea of a max deal for him. I believe that if we trade for him, we can probably sign him to a very nice deal this offseason that isn't quite a max deal. It would still be about as much as another team (Cleveland) could offer.


----------



## Schilly

yakbladder said:


> Hrmm...well I'm drawing a total blank as to when the last time that was - where a player said they wanted to retire (this early in their career) with a team and then get moved. The only one that comes to mind is Kobe who has already indicated he wanted to retire with the Lakers. Not to put you on the spot, but do you have some examples?


Sheed said it last year right before he was traded, granted he's older, but thats one example. It's no different than when GM's saying the aren't looking to trade a player then do. 

Besides It's not Redds call to make. I am sure he want s to reire there, as long as the money is big enough, but he may already know that it won't be big enough. It's all psoturing. When Agents and GM's and that kind are involved, very very little is at face value.


----------



## Ed O

yakbladder said:


> It's funny because Bucks fans (I've read a few posts in other areas) seem to think that Allen (Paul) is still throwing money around left and right without consideration to the bottom line. Obviously they haven't been tracking us too much.


Or maybe they looked at the deals that Theo and Zach and Darius got, or our acquisition of the Nets' first rounder for $3m, and see the Paul's still willing to shell out bucks.

I guess I don't know what Bucks fans are saying, but the fact remains that Allen is ultra-rich and even if he's showing a modicum of restraint he can spend a lot more than the Bucks can.

Ed O.


----------



## sanfranduck

Here's a question for you ...

Not to jump ahead of ourselves and jinx the deal, but assume for a minute that the deal goes through. Who starts at SF? Miles, or Van Horn? Van Horn is more valuable in the half-court offense; Miles is more valuable in transition and on defense. Van Horn is an expiring contract and would be fairly easy to deal next season, but you've still got to deal with it for the rest of this year and the first half of next year, and Miles didn't react well to coming off the bench behind Shareef.


----------



## mediocre man

I thought Ruben was our starting small forward?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

I think you bring KVH off the bench and play him behind Zach and Miles while giving backup minutes to Ruben at the 2 and the 3. This would give us plenty of versatility while being able to bring along Khryapa with some spot minutes.


----------



## sanfranduck

That could be true, but I think Van Horn brings a little more to the table as a player than Miles does right now. I say this with having seen very little of Van Horn *this* year; assuming he's as productive as he's been in the past. 

if the deal goes through, Redd will take away Damon's minute at SG, which means he'll get his minutes at PG. Does this take away any or Telfair's minutes? It has to. Redd will play more minutes that Shareef was playing this year so those minutes have to come from somewhere, and I think it will be a combo of the tiny tandem, telfair, and Ruben. 

PG - NVE, Damon, Telfair
SG - Redd, DA, Ruben
SF - Miles, Ruben
PF - Zbo, Ratliff, Outlaw
C - Pryz, Ratliff


Edit: that doesn't even take into account Khryapa. that poor guy won't see the hardwood unless DA's tooth starts hurting again. Although he seems like more of a "3" anyways...


----------



## Minstrel

sanfranduck said:


> No, I wouldn't be against the trade at all. I love the trade. I'm against giving Redd a max-deal at the end of the season.
> 
> Who are the guys in the NBA worth a max deal? Without actually stopping to count them, I think there's 10-15. Redd is not in that group. I thought last year that Zach definitely was in that group ... now I'm starting to go back and forth on him.


So my question is, if Portland is going to be over the cap anyway due to other contracts, what does Portland gain from not "overpaying" Redd? They still can't sign any free agents that they couldn't with Redd on the payroll.

So, based on whether they give Redd a max deal, you have two different states possible: A capped-out team, that can't sign any free agents except using exceptions, *with* Redd or a capped-out team, that can't sign any free agents except using exceptions, *without* Redd.

The only thing that changes is having Redd or not having Redd. Their ability to do other things really doesn't change,

Is your objection only on a philosophical level, or is there a practical reason why Portland shouldn't give Redd a max contract?


----------



## sanfranduck

Totally philosophical. I understand that portland, if they acquire Redd, will have to overpay for him because of how the "nba market" is right now and because he provides what they have none of ... shooting. What I'm primarily saying is that for Milwaukee to decide that he isn't worth a max deal isn't necessarily incorrect. 

Redd is much more valuable on a team like Portland than he is on Milwaukee, anyways, because we have more of the potential pieces in place than they do. We wouldn't be building around him, we'd be adding him to our mix. they'd be building around him. So iti actually makes more sense for Portland to overpay than it does for Milwaukee to overpay. and Ed O makes a good point about starters being worth huge money, where we've gone wrong in the past is overpaying bench players.


----------



## Hype #9

Minstrel, Kickboxer is a bad *** movie!

Anyways, hope the trade goes down, but I'm prepared for a letdown.


----------



## Stepping Razor

The Bucks are tipping off against the Nets right now.

Michael Redd is in the starting lineup.

I guess that means the deal is not done, and apparently isn't close enough to warrant keeping Redd out.

Keep working those phones, Nash... less emailing cryptic messages to fans, more sweet-talking the Milwaukee management.

Stepping Razor


----------



## e_blazer1

Minstrel said:


> So my question is, if Portland is going to be over the cap anyway due to other contracts, what does Portland gain from not "overpaying" Redd? They still can't sign any free agents that they couldn't with Redd on the payroll.
> 
> So, based on whether they give Redd a max deal, you have two different states possible: A capped-out team, that can't sign any free agents except using exceptions, *with* Redd or a capped-out team, that can't sign any free agents except using exceptions, *without* Redd.
> 
> The only thing that changes is having Redd or not having Redd. Their ability to do other things really doesn't change,
> 
> Is your objection only on a philosophical level, or is there a practical reason why Portland shouldn't give Redd a max contract?


Man, you've never been in business for yourself, have you? Profit is a good thing. :devil_2:


----------



## Schilly

Stepping Razor said:


> The Bucks are tipping off against the Nets right now.
> 
> Michael Redd is in the starting lineup.
> 
> I guess that means the deal is not done, and apparently isn't close enough to warrant keeping Redd out.
> 
> Keep working those phones, Nash... less emailing cryptic messages to fans, more sweet-talking the Milwaukee management.
> 
> Stepping Razor


The assumption that The Bucks want to see Shareef play could be a factor.


----------



## Utherhimo

schilly i love your icon


----------



## Minstrel

e_blazer1 said:


> Man, you've never been in business for yourself, have you? Profit is a good thing. :devil_2:


 *chuckle* I'm only arguing the basketball ramifications. If Paul Allen nixes the deal because he doesn't want to lose more money, that would make perfect sense to me. But assuming Allen is fine with losing that money (it's not my money, and it's a pittance compared to his other streams of income), I don't see a bad side to it from a team-building perspective.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

Oh my, I just got home and trying to catch up on this thread wasn't easy!!

So....is it still worthwhile if Nedzad is included instead of Outlaw??

Anyone emailing with Nash??

Damn, no freebee tickets today!!


----------



## furball

What is everyone's fasination with Outlaw? We have a roster next year with 4 true small forwards. Outlaw is a good prospect, but I don't think the guy will ever be even as good as Keith Van Horn. Van Horn is not a Max player but he is not a scrub either. His contract expires next year and will become a valuable contract next season.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

furball said:


> What is everyone's fasination with Outlaw? We have a roster next year with 4 true small forwards. Outlaw is a good prospect, but I don't think the guy will ever be even as good as Keith Van Horn. Van Horn is not a Max player but he is not a scrub either. His contract expires next year and will become a valuable contract next season.



What's the fascination? He seems to have as much raw talent as Miles without the questions about his personality? :whoknows:


----------



## mixum

*Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*

First Redd is playing right now and thats not a positive sign(and yes i know SAR was tarded after he played!)

Second Nash is responding to alot of emails which means hes not dealing with trades and that nothing is going on!

Third there has been no updates since early this morning on local radio which is another bad sign!

Fourth, after last nughts game the Bucks coach and redd said there was no intention of trading him and he would resign there!

Fifth and last, but most important is this has officially become a media rumor which means 99% of the time talks are dead and that sucks!!!

Its my fault i got excited over a rumor that our GM could never pull off!


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*

Revers Psychology doesn't work in these situations.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*



mixum said:


> First Redd is playing right now and thats not a positive sign(and yes i know SAR was tarded after he played!)
> 
> Second Nash is responding to alot of emails which means hes not dealing with trades and that nothing is going on!
> 
> Third there has been no updates since early this morning on local radio which is another bad sign!
> 
> Fourth, after last nughts game the Bucks coach and redd said there was no intention of trading him and he would resign there!
> 
> Fifth and last, but most important is this has officially become a media rumor which means 99% of the time talks are dead and that sucks!!!
> 
> Its my fault i got excited over a rumor that our GM could never pull off!


And sixth... there's still plenty of time left for GM's to work out deals.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

On the subject of trading Redd:

Bucks forum - 20+ posts.

Blazer forum- passing *200*


Dear lord we are all desperate for some good news!


:gbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana: :rocket: 

(hey, don't shoot me - I'm just the banana player!)


----------



## furball

I have a feeling the thing holding a trade up is Milwaulkee wanting Outlaw. I'm going to pissed if this is true. We have Monya, Kyharpa, Miles and Patterson coming in next year.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

*Re: Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*



mixum said:


> First Redd is playing right now and thats not a positive sign(and yes i know SAR was tarded after he played!)
> 
> Second Nash is responding to alot of emails which means hes not dealing with trades and that nothing is going on!
> 
> Third there has been no updates since early this morning on local radio which is another bad sign!
> 
> Fourth, after last nughts game the Bucks coach and redd said there was no intention of trading him and he would resign there!
> 
> Fifth and last, but most important is this has officially become a media rumor which means 99% of the time talks are dead and that sucks!!!
> 
> Its my fault i got excited over a rumor that our GM could never pull off!


Don't you think, that if this rumor was legit - that the bucks might want to wait and see how SAR looks tonight before they pull the trigger? It would be foolish to pull the trigger before seeing him play


----------



## Fork

*Re: Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*



Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Don't you think, that if this rumor was legit - that the bucks might want to wait and see how SAR looks tonight before they pull the trigger? It would be foolish to pull the trigger before seeing him play


Agreed. 

Now if SAR drops 15 points in the 1st half and gets benched in the 2nd...does that mean the deal is going to happen?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*



Fork said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Now if SAR drops 15 points in the 1st half and gets benched in the 2nd...does that mean the deal is going to happen?


I think that just means that Mo is going through his usual routine.


----------



## Fork

*Re: Looking at the facts....Redd rumor looks less and less likely!!!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> I think that just means that Mo is going through his usual routine.


Sad but true.


----------



## Blazerfan024

:gopray: Please get this deal done Nash!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Breaking News on 1080 The Fan*



Schilly said:


> If we as a forum were making it up I could perceive your attitude about it, but since we aren't the ones who madi it up why do you feel the need to bring us down by calling the deal stupid and basically insulting us as a fan base?


I think you're being a little too sensitive. Bring you down? Insulting you as a fan base? I was merely pointing out why Portland would walk away victorious in this deal, because it was not a great deal from a Milwaukee standpoint if they could retain Redd. 



STOMP said:


> He's a full size larger then Deshawn, and has much more athletism... while we're all entitled to an opinion, this one of yours seems pretty silly (IMO) given this and how little we've seen Travis play. How good was McGrady in his 2nd year?


Good enough to average 23 mpg playing alongside Vince Carter. It generally doesn't take a SG or SF a very long time to get some decent minutes if he shows he can play. Yes, I haven't been able to see him in practice or scouted him, but I have witnessed a general trend from high school guards and small forwards. Stevenson averaged 17 mpg in his second season. Gerald Wallace was thought to be very raw coming out of Alabama as a freshman but still managed to play 12 mpg and put up decent numbers on a packed Sacramento roster in his 2nd season. Both these guys can be compared to Outlaw, and both these guys have had mediocre careers so far with a much better start than Outlaw. But, then again, Outlaw has Miles and Patterson in front of him, so that could be holding back his PT.



Hap said:


> your IMO really doesn't matter, because you don't spend time with him, you don't watch him, and you aren't a scout.
> 
> And before you go off on the "well, you blazer fans don't like it when someone tells you something you don't agree with" tangent..we've heard that song and dance before. And it's always from people who say things just to ruffle the feathers. So save yourself the time.


Read above.



RP McMurphy said:


> I think it just might be the other way around. Maybe Redd wants to come back for a max contract but Milwaukee (correctly) doesn't think he'll be worth it. A max contract is what it will take to re-sign Redd, so Milwaukee might as well use him to dump Keith Van Horn and get a couple of prospects. As long as they get a first-round pick, this trade really isn't that bad.
> 
> If Portland re-signs Redd after making this trade, and Zach Randolph is healthy next year, they will make the playoffs next year. Long term, who knows whether it would be a good idea or not.


Ray Allen is struggling to get the max so why should Michael Redd get one? I haven't heard of any max contract demands from Michael Redd, and I don't think he is expecting one. I think the threat of Redd signing with Cleveland has been imminent all season, especially since he is just the perfect fit for that team, and Milwaukee has given up on resigning him as a result of this.


----------



## QRICH

With the bird rights, we can offer him $22 million more than any other team.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

QRICH said:


> With the bird rights, we can offer him $22 million more than any other team.


That's under the current CBA. The one that applies here is still being negotiated...most believe that contract lengths will be reduced as will the amount a team can raise the salary by each year - both of which level the playing field for teams competing against the team with bird rights. In other words, there is a good chance that number will be less than 22 million.

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## mook

Minstrel said:


> So my question is, if Portland is going to be over the cap anyway due to other contracts, what does Portland gain from not "overpaying" Redd?
> ....
> The only thing that changes is having Redd or not having Redd. Their ability to do other things really doesn't change,
> 
> Is your objection only on a philosophical level, or is there a practical reason why Portland shouldn't give Redd a max contract?


I'd argue that an overpaid Redd actually *does* limit our ability to do other things. If Redd for some reason loses his shooting touch through injury or sees his productivity taper off, he becomes another Damon Stoudamire. Another mediocre guy with a massive contract that extends forever that we'll never be able to unload. see also Derek Anderson and Shawn Kemp. 

overpaid players really do limit a team's long-term flexibility. if Damon were paid a reasonable salary, we might have Mike Bibby on our roster instead of him right now. 

I don't think Redd's worth a max contract, but he's definitely worth Ginobili-type money. however, if a bidding war erupts this spring and sets Redd's value at the max contract level, we will have no choice but to do what it takes to keep him. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Tince

It's basically offical...

Unless Nash is pulling a fast one on us, there will be no trade. He made the "internet rumors" seem like they wer comical and said they were unrealistic.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Tince said:


> It's basically offical...
> 
> Unless Nash is pulling a fast one on us, there will be no trade. He made the "internet rumors" seem like they wer comical and said they were unrealistic.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## Tince

Blazer Freak said:


> Where did you get this from?


Sorry, I knew I was forgetting something...

He was interviewed on KXL.


----------



## furball

Nash did say, though, that they have offers on the table to a few teams and it is up the those teams to take or reject those offers. That was a pretty signifigant statement. I got the impression that Milwaulkee may be seeing if they can get more for Redd, and if not, they can take Portland's offer.


----------



## Tince

furball said:


> Nash did say, though, that they have offers on the table to a few teams and it is up the those teams to take or reject those offers. That was a pretty signifigant statement. I got the impression that Milwaulkee may be seeing if they can get more for Redd, and if not, they can take Portland's offer.


That's true. I didn't take that as optimistically as you did, mainly because he made it sound like he doesn't expect a trade to go down.


----------



## Dan

while I doubt that the trade is going to happen, what did you guys expect Nash to say?

"OH yah, we're trading for Redd. "??


----------



## Tince

Hap said:


> while I doubt that the trade is going to happen, what did you guys expect Nash to say?
> 
> "OH yah, we're trading for Redd. "??


I wouldn't expect him to say he didn't think a deal would happen. 

I believe if a deal was in the works he would say something along the line of, "We're having conversations with multiple teams trying to see if there are any deals that can help both parties involved."


----------



## furball

Tince said:


> I wouldn't expect him to say he didn't think a deal would happen.
> 
> I believe if a deal was in the works he would say something along the line of, "We're having conversations with multiple teams trying to see if there are any deals that can help both parties involved."



He kind of did. I did say he spoke to "every" team in the league. I noticed on the pregame, Ann and Wheels were really trying to "hype" the trade talk saying that the Blazers were actively trying to go out and make something happen. Translation: Nothing is going to happen and the Blazer PR machine is spinning trying to make excuses as to why no trade will happen and why we are stuck with these bunch of brick layers. Just my observations.


----------



## BBert

Oldmangrouch said:


> What's the fascination? He seems to have as much raw talent as Miles without the questions about his personality? :whoknows:


And he'll be a better shooter, IMHO.


----------



## Schilly

furball said:


> He kind of did. I did say he spoke to "every" team in the league. I noticed on the pregame, Ann and Wheels were really trying to "hype" the trade talk saying that the Blazers were actively trying to go out and make something happen. Translation: Nothing is going to happen and the Blazer PR machine is spinning trying to make excuses as to why no trade will happen and why we are stuck with these bunch of brick layers. Just my observations.


I kind of agree with what you are saying here. I heard the same thing and I got the impression that more than anything they know that teams aren't being receptive to trades this year and trying to let fans know that the team shouldn't be fautlted for not trying.

We'll see what happens, deals usually finally go down on deadline day when teams kinda get a little shaken and feel forced to pull the trigger.


----------



## furball

I also feel like Milwaulkee is really fielding offers for Redd because they really don't want to give this guy 10 Million a year. That's a lot when they really have no other building blocks around him. This is a really bad team. If Portland did take Van Horns contract, thats actually a pretty good deal. It probably saves them 25 million next year. Cleveland really has nothing in the way of contracts or players to trade. The Golden state rumors make no sense seeing as how they already have Richardson and pietrus


----------



## MAS RipCity

If we make no changes, I will be extremely pissed.


----------



## Dan

MAS RipCity said:


> If we make no changes, I will be extremely pissed.



prepare to be pissed. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Hap said:


> prepare to be pissed. :curse: :curse: :curse:


I never really thought we would get Redd, I just kept wishful hope. The closer it gets to noon tomorrow, the less likely I will be happy.


----------



## furball

Hap said:


> prepare to be pissed. :curse: :curse: :curse:


I think I had hope until I heard the way Wheels and Shatz came out in the pregame saying how hard Nash had been working, burning up the Phone lines. It was just awkward, and how would broadcasters know this.


----------



## Target

furball said:


> I think I had hope until I heard the way Wheels and Shatz came out in the pregame saying how hard Nash had been working, burning up the Phone lines. It was just awkward, and how would broadcasters know this.


By reading BBboards.net?


----------



## Blazerfan024

MAS RipCity said:


> If we make no changes, I will be extremely pissed.


I agree


----------

